# Archery in France



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Are there any Archers out there?

We are off to France next week and I’m thinking of taking a bow or two. 

From trawling the internet I know of several archery sites in France run by ex-pats, but wondered if anyone has personal experience of target, field, clout or popinjay sites which welcome English guests - particularly where we can park up for a few nights nearby for free.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Yes me.....I'm a field archer and if you find anywhere let me know..... :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Used to do it. It's on the list, along with golf, to return to it in retirement. Was mainly recurve target (got my badge for all 6 arrows in one end in the gold at 80m) but fancied compound and then a dabble at field.

Dave


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Feild archers do it in the woods..... :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So do orienteers (a current passion). I just hope not together ....


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Site near Mont St Michel called Haliotis or Halitosis as our boys now call it have a field with some targets in and they have lessons on a Tuesday and Thursday. Its in the campsite database. 

But its only for novices not ya pro's like what you lot sound like! ok am running as fast as I can ......! 8O 

Greenie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I would have thought that after Agincourt, the french would be very wary of letting in English Archers... :knight:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I would have thought that after Agincourt, the french would be very wary of letting in English Archers... :knight:


Ya beat me to it ! :lol:
[they still don't like you sticking two fingers up at them


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vic,

Just be careful where you go, mate. In law an archer standing in England could shoot and kill a Welshman standing across the border in Wales. 

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that you will find the that majority of the archers at agincourt were Welshmen.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

True. Congratulations on picking the right side


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

On a more serious note;

I recently read a book - the title of which evades me - that archery is very popular in France, indeed there are archery clubs to be found in villages and towns throughout France, tournaments are held regularly, I seem to recall.

Do a google and you may come up with some interesting facts. Like this...


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Archery*

All this talk about Archery and looseing of twards Azincourt I thought I would put a plug in for the Azincourt Museum.
Really good presentation of the battle with opportunity to Draw an English / Welsh Longbow. As I recall something like about 160lb. I understand they have now revised oppinion on how the bow was actually Drawn, it was a little more than a strong right arm.
No excuses either they tell the story just how we were taught it

Steve


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

badger said:


> Yes me.....I'm a field archer


You are proud of that ?

OK. I Guess it depends just how far away this field is, but it would have to be a *very* long way away to impress me.

Are there bulls in this field ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Once he hits the field reliably, he progresses to clout archery, where if he gets an arrow within 7.5 metres he scores a point.

After being an apprentice for a few years, he might become good enough for target archery. Don't give up hope Badger.

Dave


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

As Steve (pneumatician) says, the Azincourt museum is a great place to spend some time -followed by a drive or walk around the site of the battle. 
http://www.azincourt-medieval.com/

Each year in July the have a re-enactment of a typical skirmish. On the Saturday the English side wins, on the Sunday the French win.

Azincourt is only an hour or so from Calais. You can stay at a French Passion farm site nearby at Verchin where they bake in a wood fired oven - delicious bread and cakes.

If you are heading South, it's not far to Crecy where you can climb a reconstruction of the windmill used by Edward III to command the English forces during the battle.

After shooting Recurve and Compound I've moved 'on' to Longbow. At 50lb draw weight it's enough for me for now, yet it's only about a third of what they would have been drawing during the 100 year war.


----------

